# Ceiling wire, shooting up, clearing insulation out of the way



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Shove a piece of pipe up there to cut out a cylinder of insulation? That'd have to be like a 2" pipe though......


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

We just slam the pole gun up hard into the fire proofing and it works fine, until the gun jambs up with crud.

It is rough on the gun and we have killed vipers on one job, it is still worth while though.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

One other thing to consider is the possibility of a back charge for the re-application of the fire-proofing if the building inspector decides to get "technical".

Pete


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd probably just wrap them by hand unless it was just too far up. I'd be wary of scraping the insulation off. Of course...coulda/woulda/shoulda had 'em up already...


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> One other thing to consider is the possibility of a back charge for the re-application of the fire-proofing if the building inspector decides to get "technical".
> 
> Pete


I've had this happen, had to go back and fill in around every spot, which sucks


----------



## 90Deg.bend (Dec 19, 2011)

Hippie said:


> I've had this happen, had to go back and fill in around every spot, which sucks


 First big job I was on back when I was very green that is all I did for about 3 weeks. 5 story building patching holes the other guys made. made me question my career path!


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

90Deg.bend said:


> First big job I was on back when I was very green that is all I did for about 3 weeks. 5 story building patching holes the other guys made. made me question my career path!


Haha yep they made us mix up the dry stuff and smear it on by hand. Sucked pretty hard


----------

